# 8 yr. Old Male Gold. Ret.-Basil- lost in Chicago, IL!!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Been trying to get a pic of Basil*

I've been trying to get a picture of Basil so I can post hie.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope someone finds him Karen.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld. Basil's Mom, Debbie*

I emld. Basil's Mom, Debbie, for a pic of him.
He was lost on Clark and Dearborn in Chicago!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heard from debra*

I Heard from Debra, Basil's Mom and HE IS STILL MISSING!

Basil is 8 years old and unneutered.

It would the best Christmas Gift Ever if Basil was found.
My Heart just breaks for his Mom!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is very sad. It's been two months. I sure would hope someone is caring for him.
Makes me not want to trust my goldens care to anyone but myself.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Yeah...someone has him. I just wonder if they'll step up to the plate and return him when they find the chip.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope Basil goes home soon.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't imagine what these poor people are going through. I'm sure someone has him, he's such a pretty fella.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR:

I hope you're right someone has him, but wouldnt they check for a chip or check on Dog Detective and Petfinder?


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Didn't I read in the Chic, Trib. about a week ago about a dog that someone was frantically looking for who was actually adopted out by the Anti-Cruetly Society, even though the owner has contacted them. Luckily it all worked out and the adopters agreed to give the owner back her dog. 

I sure hope that didn't happen to Basil. Someone had to have seen the dog...lost on Clark and Dearborn...that's like being lost on 5th Ave. in NYC.

Basil please come home!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh no.  I hope he eventually gets home safely, and is in a safe place right now! Chicago's a great place, but that doesn't mean it doesn't have its share of goofy/bad people.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's a poster of Basil*

Here's a poster of Basil:

Feel free to send to all your friends and to post on all forums!


LOST DOG


BASIL

8 year old unneutered male golden retriever. Lost October 6, 2008 in Washington Park (Clark St. & Dearborn), Chicago, IL while being walked by Sean J. Hunter (The Doggy Au Pair). Has a Home Again microchip. Friendly. Needs medication and special diet.

Reward for Basil’s safe return and information leading to his location and recovery. 

Please call 773-989-6372 or 1-888 PETS-911 or 
e-mail [email protected]


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Not necessarily. Some people just dont have a clue about locator chips, and may even have the "finders-keepers" mentality. Had an ex-BIL with that attitude.:doh:
But then again, was there a collar w/ id ?? OR was it a situation where he slipped out of the collar?


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

ohhhhhh what a beautiful boy basil is. I'm sure somebody has him and just doesnt want to give him up, especially if the people have checked all the local pounds in the area and no luck. how sad  I pray he comes home soon.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Basil*

Bumping for Basil-Have you seen Him??


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a sad story! I can't believe he was lost by the dog walker.  I definitely hope someone is caring for him.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> What a sad story! I can't believe he was lost by the dog walker.  I definitely hope someone is caring for him.


 
omg, I would be so mad! I am sure they are beyond that now, and just want poor Basil back.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ugh, I was so hoping that this thread was popping up again because he'd been found. He is such a sweet looking boy, and it's been so long since he first disappeared. I hope he's in a safe place, wherever he is.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Me too. I hope Poor sweet Basil is in safe place getting spoiled by someone who thinks they have found the best pup in the world. I pray he can find his way home someway.

If I was his family, I would be so devastated! I can't even think about losing Selka or Gunner!!! I would never have a doggie au pair either. I trust no one but DH with my boys.


----------

